# See ya guys later...



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

It is about time. I am headed to sunny (hot, stagnant, sweltering) Florida for vacation. I have been counting the seconds for about 2 weeks now. Trying to get everything done before I go sucks. I have been awake since about 5 am on Thurs. Your body does weird things without sleep. Don't know why I am posting this. I guess just to say bye. I won't have internet access for almost 2 weeks. Take care everyone. Talk to you soon.

Jim


----------

